# Orion Dive Watch? Early Swiss? Scuba Case



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi to everyone.

Can any member advise or steer me to a site giving information on Orion Dive models. I have spotted a late 60s or most likely early 70s Orion 'dive' watch in a junk shop. appears in pretty worn condition but the case has a pressed scuba diver symbol . Date at right hand of face and the word Seal on left, Swiss on right (near date). Any knowledge? Have never had any interest in Orion (don't know anything about them) but was taken by the case back and shape. Thanks everyone. Melb' (John)


----------

